# raised to master mason tonight 2-27-2013



## Belcher (Feb 28, 2013)

I was raised tonight. That is one memory that i will not forget. I was totally mind blown to say the least. 
 nothing can prepare you for the third. The degree team and brother's set the mood and made it feel like i 
Stepped back in time.  Speechless rest of night.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## crono782 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats mon frere!


----------



## Michael Neumann (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zack (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!  Now enjoy it.


----------



## BroBill (Feb 28, 2013)

Belcher said:


> I was raised tonight. That is one memory that i will not forget. I was totally mind blown to say the least.
> nothing can prepare you for the third. The degree team and brother's set the mood and made it feel like i
> Stepped back in time.  Speechless rest of night.



Congratulations Brother! Enjoy the journey that awaits!


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats brother. With the right degree team, they are awesome.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Ashlar76 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations! May your journey be a blessed one.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 28, 2013)

Congratulations, Brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 28, 2013)

So Mote it Be!


----------



## Ceasare (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats! 

Freemason Connect Premium App


----------



## dm0874 (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats brother.


----------



## Colby K (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats, Brother!!


----------



## CStevenson (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats brother


----------



## KSigMason (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations on your Raising!


----------



## rpbrown (Mar 1, 2013)

Congradulations. Enjoy your journey


----------



## DJGurkins (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations


----------



## Ratchet (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats Brother Belcher !!
My favorite degree to confer is the 3rd !!!!


----------



## Trip (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats soak it in. It's a wonderful feeling


----------

